# Western Union?

## skliar

,   ,    ,    .
,        WU   (  21 00 - 22 00)        ?

----------

()   -,   ,   ""    
    ""     -  24         .
:     ,   ,   24      .

----------


## Mihey

.

----------


## 23q

>

----------

